# Fricker: Symphony No. 3



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Composed shortly after WW2, this is a very dramatic symphony expressing the suffering of the war. The music sounds completely tonal to my ears. The themes are very strong and the orchestration is outstanding. This CD is available as part of a 2CD set on the Lyrita label featuring all four of Fricker's symphonies plus two other short works. While the CD is brand new, the recording was made in 1980. It is already available on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Fricker-Symp...lbums-bar-strip-0&keywords=Fricker+symphonies


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Peter Racine Fricker's recordings occasionally pop up as suggestions when I'm browsing Amazon - assuming the Wiki article on him is accurate then his style would more than likely appeal to me. Thanks for bringing him to our attention.


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Peter Racine Fricker's recordings occasionally pop up as suggestions when I'm browsing Amazon - assuming the Wiki article on him is accurate then his style would more than likely appeal to me. Thanks for bringing him to our attention.


You are most welcome.


----------

